# Searching for Info



## Thumper165 (Dec 21, 2013)

Trying to help my father find out a Make and model of a revolver his dad left for him.
on the barrel it is stamped 32 S&W Long. Searching so far that would indicate that its
not a true S&W. On the grip is a circular logo that
has IND DE ARMS BRASIL (yes, Brazil spelled with an S). On the frame and the hinge it is stamped 878 and below that is 
a "o" zero. And it has a Tiger stamped or engraved on the left side. on the right side it is stamped 
I.N.A. Made in Brazil .

Any help or guidance to help is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.
Gregg


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

• _Brasil_ is the way "Brazil" is spelled in Brazil.
• I.N.A. is the _Industria Nacional de Armas_, of São Paulo, Brazil.
• _Tigre_, or "Tiger," is one of the INA brand names.


----------

